# William Reyner on the tyranny of the papal antichrist



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2021)

... First, he arrogates authority over the soul; so much I take to be intimated in those words of _Daniel_ speaking of him, _Dan._ 7.25 _He shall speak great words against the most high, and think to change times and laws;_ that he shall arrogate power to himself to change Gods laws, as in coining and altering Articles of Faith, appointing worship for God, &c. _high words, great words against God;_ so the Apostle, 2 _Thes._ 2.4. _He as God sits in the Temple of God, shewing himself that he is God._ How does he that? _viz._ by Lording it over the consciences of Gods people as if he were God, and thereby he deprives Christ of one of the principal Flowers of his Crown, which is to have dominion over the Faith: see more for this. _Rev._ 13.5 6.15, 16.

Secondly, the great Antichrist is to extend this power, at least, presumptively and intentionally where he cannot do it actually _over all Kindreds, Tongues and Nations,_ Rev. 13.7.

It is Antichristian to claim such authority, though but over one man, or one Church; It is more Antichristian to claim such authority over many Churches, as the Hierarchical Bishop useth to do; it is yet more Antichristian to claim this authority over whole Provinces as the Hierarchical Archbishop useth to do; it is yet still more Antichristian to claim it over many Provinces & Kingdoms, as the Hierarchical Patriarch useth to do; but yet all these do not amount to the grand Antichrist, why? because there may be a greater; but now he that claims such sovereignty over all the Churches of the world is the grand Antichrist indeed, for there can be no greater. ...

For more, see William Reyner on the tyranny of the papal antichrist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

